# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.10.1 0874034 (09/26/2019)



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Just in, v 10.1 !
Not sure if this is early access or not (no email...)
Installing now...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok... stones.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Perhaps Spotify.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I like that the App tells you what's available and the progress of the download!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

hdgmedic said:


> Perhaps Spotify.


No...Spotify appeared magically on its own this morning, without a software update, for those of us already on v10. Clearly server side enabled.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hulu is active now, too.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Update complete....
*THIS VERSION IS NOT BETA!!*

Yay!

I don't actually see anything new.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

On the keyboard, @ and .com are their own keys, and the letters change from upper to lower case!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just completed the update and currently have a message under maps that it is checking for an update, so may have new maps coming now too, not sure.

Production release, seems just updating the beta cars, at least for a start.

"Smart Summon" included.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Rear camera is now part of the dashcam, also. In addition, you can send videos to theater using the share menu on your phone.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Notes:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

We didn't forget about you! Just thrilled to finally publicly discuss details!
If anyone who was NOT early access gets this, please post so*
*OK, the FIRST person do so, we don't need a million Me too's


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Is Hulu available for the other version of V10?


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

There was no Hulu in the final Beta. It showed up in this version.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

OMG OMG OMG just got it !!!! so excited !!!

So many things to comment... but first, if you, like me, stay in the car during the update...

DON'T PANIC !

...when then screen shows an alert "Software update required - contact tesla service".

I did panic and went to bed after a couple of minutes like that. 10 minutes or so later, my cellphone app tells me "software update completed" and everything was fine! Out of bed again to play with the new toy...

10 minutes later wife is also with me in the car singing "let it go" in the caraoke...

OMG I love this!

Did I mention how excited am I?

OMG!

Some data points:
FSD - yes
"early access program" - nope
"advanced download" selected - yes


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

What ever happened to the stop sign and traffic light recognition? I don’t see it in the pics of the notes.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Sjohnson20 said:


> What ever happened to the stop sign and traffic light recognition? I don't see it in the pics of the notes.


That is not a part of 10.0. But don't worry it's not that far off now.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

V10 has some spit and polish to it!

I'm very impressed with the smoothness and small touches, like dimming the interior lights before you start playing Hulu, YouTube, or NetFlix.

And maybe, just maybe, they FINALLY fixed the issues with HD radio stations either not playing for 10s of seconds at a time or switching back to the main FM radio station for no reason.

First world problem, yes. Irritation gone, hope so!

Lots more details soon on how V10 Autopilot compares to V9.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

My daughter is going to freak the hell out tomorrow morning!


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Word to the unwise, to exit Netflix tap the black bar at the top and then the control bar with a white X appears to exit. No gestures work, just tapping the top. Took me a bit to find it. I assumed a downward swipe would have done it.


----------



## xris99 (Aug 30, 2019)

I saw some SR+ models got the V10 software as well. 
Is the theater mode and caraoke active in your SR+ as well? If so, do you have youtube and netflix streaming or just the streaming from the phone?

I'm concerend tesla flaged these cool features premium connectivity as well....


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

SkipperOFMO said:


> Woke up this morning with the 2019.32.10.1 update ready to install. Should be a fun drive today.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

This update looks really good! Netflix, YouTube and Hulu! Many more games. Car karaoke! Netflix on the model 3 sound system is amazing! Smart Summon only works in parking lots so does not work on a public road, even my small road in my community. Very exciting this has dropped today! Wonder how EAP will if any be improved on I-95 today.


----------



## Infinitykc (May 18, 2019)

xris99 said:


> I saw some SR+ models got the V10 software as well.
> Is the theater mode and caraoke active in your SR+ as well? If so, do you have youtube and netflix streaming or just the streaming from the phone?
> 
> I'm concerend tesla flaged these cool features premium connectivity as well....


Supposedly standard and SR+ get streaming services over wifi only, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> What ever happened to the stop sign and traffic light recognition? I don't see it in the pics of the notes.


ive had the red light warning go off on me 4 times now always when I am in the center lane and the red light is for the left turning lane(s).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

TheHairyOne said:


> View attachment 29397
> 
> 
> My daughter is going to freak the hell out tomorrow morning!


my daughter too! have you seen this 100x also? I think I have.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@PaulT I have 2 friends in California both with FSD both sent me messages last night they received it maybe its time to leave Florida. They are both not Early Access Program, not to be confused with Enhanced Auto Pilot. I think it's random and they messed up the FSD priority unless some of these people reporting with SR+ have FSD and we dont know it?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

PaulT said:


> Looks like this is only going to early access


No, I"m not EAP and it was waiting for me this morning.

No ability to see Stop signs or Stoplights, which was disappointing.
But the merge and lane change was really improved this morning.
less important, the arcade games seem more responsive to using steering wheel controls. things were really unplayable on my model 3. (not that I'm a gamer, but I like gadgets so I try almost everything)
If things keep moving at this pace, I have absolute faith that Elon will have full autonomy by the end of next year.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Frully said:


> /sits in the corner in Canada with FSD that might eventually get some features unlocked twiddling thumbs/


pretty sure @TrevP said very limitedly for a while i'm surprised he didn't make a video on or a thread but tbh I haven't been paying attention to canadas updates.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Sjohnson20 said:


> What ever happened to the stop sign and traffic light recognition? I don't see it in the pics of the notes.


yea, thats my big disappointment. but I'm sure its on its way...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Firmware rollouts are a trickle at first in case Tesla finds any early issues with staging they need to correct (it's happened before). Then the floodgates open in big VIN chunks. Patience, it will happen!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> yea, thats my big disappointment. but I'm sure its on its way...


old version didn't work really not surprised it got pulled did it work for either of you?


----------



## PaulBraren (Jun 25, 2019)

JWardell said:


> We didn't forget about you! Just thrilled to finally publicly discuss details!
> If anyone who was NOT early access gets this, please post so*
> *OK, the FIRST person do so, we don't need a million Me too's


I know others responded before me, just some more data, in case it's helpful.
I got home late yesterday 9/26/2019, parking in my garage with WiFi around 11pm. I did find that the update to 2019.32.10.1 0874034 arrived when I checked the app at 1am 9/27/2019, so I initiated the upgrade, and it completed.
I took delivery of my Model 3 Dec 23 2019, got Enhanced Autopilot Part No. 1089622-00-A on 1/28/2019, and Full Self-Driving Capability Part No. 1089622-00-A on 3/17/2019. In the last two months roughly, seems I get releases quite early, but not the beta releases.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I should mention that *2019.32.10.1* is V10 for the Model 3, *2019.32.10.2* is V10 for Model S and X just in case anyone sees a new version on the interwebs and gets confused.


----------



## MrTofuDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

In case anyone doesn't know or a reminder for those that do:

To skip the 2 minute countdown when initiating an update in-car, tap the actual countdown numbers a few times. The counter will jump to 2 seconds and essentially start the update without waiting.

Then again, if it takes you more than 2 minutes to get to the car, it's easier to just initiate on your phone app.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

When stopped at an intersection, the car displays the cross traffic better. This morning half of the cars driving the perpendicular street appeared the correct direction on the display. The other half started showing parallel to my then turned to show the correct direction. Also, while stopped the cars around me were not displayed on the screen. Conspiracy theory, maybe they were removed while Tesla works to make them dance around less, again.

I didn't notice this in the early access videos, but when on NAO, when the car wants to be in a different lane it shades the lane in blue, also the lines on the screen are dashed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

spending 20 minutes or so looking thru the new things while in the garage, I could not get the Karaoke to play. otherwise all of the (non-driving) things look great.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

viperd said:


> I didn't notice this in the early access videos, but when on NAO, when the car wants to be in a different lane it shades the lane in blue, also the lines on the screen are dashed.


this is shown in the release notes too.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I also could not 'share' a video from my iPhone's photo library via the Tesla app to the 'Theater". phone just doesn't give the Tesla app as an option for sharing - and this was directly after updating the app to the most recent 3.10.0 (which is required for the new summon features)


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I should mention that *2019.32.10.1* is V10 for the Model 3, *2019.32.10.2* is V10 for Model S and X just in case anyone sees a new version on the interwebs and gets confused.


Yes, 2019.32.10.2 seems exclusively for S's and X's. All the downloads seem to pretty high VIN's at this point. Teslafi also shows 2019.32.10.1 for a handful (10) of S's, all with pretty low mileage, so I would guess they are Ravens.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> Yes, 2019.32.10.2 seems exclusively for S's and X's. All the downloads seem to pretty high VIN's at this point. Teslafi also shows 2019.32.10.1 for a handful (10) of S's, all with pretty low mileage, so I would guess they are Ravens.


TeslaFi reports S and X getting the latest update as well as 3s. The 3s are getting 10.1 and all others are getting 10.2.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I also could not 'share' a video from my iPhone's photo library via the Tesla app to the 'Theater". phone just doesn't give the Tesla app as an option for sharing - and this was directly after updating the app to the most recent 3.10.0 (which is required for the new summon features)


I dont think it works like that AFAIK from Reddit its just to Hulu youtube and Netflix links


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I can at lease get the tesla app option from sharing from the Files app on the phone, but it throws the following error


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Reliev said:


> I dont think it works like that AFAIK from Reddit its just to Hulu youtube and Netflix links


The release notes specifically say you can play a video shared from your phone via the tesla app


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The release notes specifically say you can play a video shared from your phone via the tesla app


ahh I dont have those  and people are posting on reddit diffrently maybe its a bug.


----------



## Dangermouse (Apr 27, 2016)

New for me this morning:
“Navigate to...” while on the interstate moved me from autopilot into NOA automatically 
I have a message that my dashcam flash drive needs to be able to write at 4mb/s (guess I need a new one)
Smart summon, on first attempt, feels too fast after watching standard summon for months 😆


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Played around with this new update today...
really really like it and I think it's probably one of the best updates we've had.

In addition to most of the features already mentioned... I noticed:

Acceleration is much much quicker on autopilot from a stop.

car uses more regenerative braking now, than it does brake, when on autopilot.

Regenerative braking is much more aggressive and I can slow down much sooner.

My follow distance is finally working. my car is never actually change the distance between my car and the car in front even when adjusting. Now there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dangermouse said:


> New for me this morning:
> "Navigate to..." while on the interstate moved me from autopilot into NOA automatically
> I have a message that my dashcam flash drive needs to be able to write at 4mb/s (guess I need a new one)
> Smart summon, on first attempt, feels too fast after watching standard summon for months 😆


my NoA automatically was on this morning too when I routed to work. I typically dont use it to/from work because of an issue on a local freeway where it doesnt work anyway, so was surprised to see it on. Will see what it does when I go to a meeting across the city later this morning.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I had Slacker skip out on two songs part way thru on the drive in this morning - as if hitting the scroll button to fast forward to the next.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I had Slacker skip out on two songs part way thru on the drive in this morning - as if hitting the scroll button to fast forward to the next.


I've had the same bug occur few times since release. Only way for me to continue music is to skip to next song


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Dangermouse said:


> New for me this morning:
> "Navigate to..." while on the interstate moved me from autopilot into NOA automatically
> I have a message that my dashcam flash drive needs to be able to write at 4mb/s (guess I need a new one)
> Smart summon, on first attempt, feels too fast after watching standard summon for months 😆


To anyone getting this error message just remove it, clear out files on computer, and reinsert. It works fine after that for me, at least until the following update.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I had Slacker skip out on two songs part way thru on the drive in this morning - as if hitting the scroll button to fast forward to the next.


This happened to me two days in a row this week and has happened probably once or twice a week for the last few months.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The release notes specifically say you can play a video shared from your phone via the tesla app


Not exactly. It still requires a link so it cannot be a video downloaded on your phone. Try a YouTube link.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

did anyone try carwash mode? I saw it in the video anyone find it? what does it do...?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

also another few people are reporting on Reddit that they are getting free internet/streaming on v10 with sr and sr+ I see this as a bug but other people are arguing with me so I stopped responding.. enjoy it while it last sr people (my thoughts)


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Installed last night.. and it looks good. 

Don't want to complain, but fwiw.. “browse associated playlists” is a bit underwhelming. 
Afaict it just shows the currently playing playlist. 
It seems there is no song selection either. 
This is just a printout of the currently playing list. (am i missing something?)
I just used it for a minute… maybe there is a way to “switch to another playlist”? (which would provide some usefulness)


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Got V10 this morning. I've Autopiloted, Super Summoned and Netflixed. All is good except the frequency of the steering wheel nag is way out of hand on autopilot. Too much.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Sitting here for the past 10 minutes. Come on, you can do it!!


----------



## jolin652 (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how large (MBs or GBs) the 2019.32.10.1 update is? Just making small talk while I wait.... clearly doesn't change the significance of the release.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Smart Summon was fun with a good test case for my 1st instance of use. I started it up before a pedestrian began walking down the edge of the lane towards the establishment. As the vehicle approached the pedestrian, the car temporarily stopped, spazzed a bit, and attempted to compensate by steering further into the middle of said 2-way parking lane (luckily there was no oncoming traffic. I assume it would just come to a stop in such a case). The gal (6th sense?) did eventually stop and notice a car without a driver was creeping up behind her, and I was there to assuage her fears (maybe that's one reason for 200 feet/line of sight limitations).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

jolin652 said:


> Does anyone know how large (MBs or GBs) the 2019.32.10.1 update is? Just making small talk while I wait.... clearly doesn't change the significance of the release.


1.8 gb


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

vinnie97 said:


> the car temporarily stopped, spazzed a bit,


I notice this happens. It doesn't seem to have confidence and just causes spazzing.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

if you are in park you can watch video from any site that uses HTML 5. you can also play it in true full screen if you can find a link to the site you want through youtube, any links opened from youtube open in a a fullscreen browser.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Watching The Office at my office in my CAR


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so no texting yet? I'm guessing a different version im in a meeting but I had to go out and play with it while on mute


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> The release notes specifically say you can play a video shared from your phone via the tesla app


It says with "supported theater sources." I'm guessing online services that the car supports in Tesla Theater app. It also says "link."

That said, I'm failing to get it to work with YouTube.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

mine works with youtube and Netflix are you logged in? maybe thats the difference?


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

(Sorry if this has already been asked, but "3.10" did not show up in search.)

The release notes state that Tesla App 3.10.0 or higher is required to use Smart Summon, but I only have 3.9.x and Google Play shows no update. How do we get 3.10+?


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> That said, I'm failing to get it to work with YouTube.


See my post above. This may be another feature that requires 3.10+ of the mobile app...


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Reliev said:


> mine works with youtube and Netflix are you logged in? maybe thats the difference?


What version of the Tesla app do you have? And if it's higher than 3.9, what mobile OS?


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> (Sorry if this has already been asked, but "3.10" did not show up in search.)
> 
> The release notes state that Tesla App 3.10.0 or higher is required to use Smart Summon, but I only have 3.9.x and Google Play shows no update. How do we get 3.10+?


Do you have iphone or android? For iphone you can just go to app store/Tesla and there's an "Update" button on Tesla app screen.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

eXntrc said:


> See my post above. This may be another feature that requires 3.10+ of the mobile app...


I have the latest app version, 3.10…

I tried it both logged in and logged out on the car. My YouTube app might be old, though… and I'm still on iOS 12.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Ksb466 said:


> To anyone getting this error message just remove it, clear out files on computer, and reinsert. It works fine after that for me, at least until the following update.


I had that error (usb speed) on the previous firmware and my fix was to remove the drive then do a 2-thumb-suicide while driving. Prior to that, I'd removed and replaced the drive without success (kind of needed the dash cam right after but good thing it was a near miss).

Haven't checked it since the v10 update but will try the same if it recurs.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

If the Android app is not updated in the Playstore just google "Telsa APK" and you can get the app from other sites. I did and it works just fine.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Had issues with Caraoke. Would tap a song and it'd just sit there (play button grayed out). Had to disconnect from wifi for it to work.


----------



## Model3ynot (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello. My car and iPhone and fully updated on v10 and app 3.10.0. But I'm not getting the *visualization and the come to me button* in the main menu of the app. See pictures below. Grey car is mine and the red one is from a YouTube video. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

"Vent and close all of your windows"

That was my suggestion! (but probably not _only_ mine)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Model3ynot said:


> Hello. My car and iPhone and fully updated on v10 and app 3.10.0. But I'm not getting the *visualization and the come to me button* in the main menu of the app. See pictures below. Grey car is mine and the red one is from a YouTube video. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app. Any help would be great. Thanks.


I don't know how they saw that visualization. No one I know has seen it.


----------



## Model3ynot (Mar 21, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I don't know how they saw that visualizations. No one I know has seen it.


Below are pictures of the official Tesla smart summon video on Twitter.


----------



## MrTofuDragon (Sep 26, 2017)

It actual update took 37 minutes as I sat in the car. Much more than the estimated 25 min and I was freaking out a bit, especially when the error message came up saying "update required, contact service". Luckily everything was fine when the car rebooted itself to finalize the update.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

3V Pilot said:


> If the Android app is not updated in the Playstore just google "Telsa APK" and you can get the app from other sites. I did and it works just fine.


No thank you there. Too much opportunity for malware outside the store. Plus it breaks auto updates.

Has anyone managed to get 3.10 from the Play Store on Android? I'm really surprised Tesla hasn't provided a beta path for their Android app.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hulu live TV works great! So awesome!

I found a glitch with vent on the app. When I press, it drops all the windows except the rear drivers side door. Has anyone else seen this? I'm wondering if it's my car.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> No thank you there. Too much opportunity for malware outside the store. Plus it breaks auto updates.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get 3.10 from the Play Store on Android? I'm really surprised Tesla hasn't provided a beta path for their Android app.


I got 3.10 yesterday from the store and I'm still on 32.2.2. I do see that 3.91 is currently in the store on my phone though. They must have pulled 3.10


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Model3ynot said:


> But I'm not getting the *visualization and the come to me button* in the main menu of the app.


I don't know about the visualization, but the Come to Me button should appear once Summon is warmed up. Try going to Summon in the app, then hit Smart Summon. It will say it's warming up or something like that. Then if you go back to main screen, you should see the Come to Me button.

I think it will also appear if you have Standby Mode enabled under Autopilot in the car's menu. By default, it's disabled at home, work, and favorites. Note that Standby won't let your car sleep, so I'd generally only recommend Standby when you have Sentry enabled.


----------



## Triet (Mar 13, 2018)

Anyone tried out Youtube TV? Also if you have LR Model 3 with free network data, do you still need to be on WIFI to watch netflix and youtube?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

eXntrc said:


> No thank you there. Too much opportunity for malware outside the store. Plus it breaks auto updates.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get 3.10 from the Play Store on Android? I'm really surprised Tesla hasn't provided a beta path for their Android app.


Yes the update was available last night. It's possible it was pulled.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Triet said:


> Anyone tried out Youtube TV? Also if you have LR Model 3 with free network data, do you still need to be on WIFI to watch netflix and youtube?


The release notes state that streaming video is temporarily allowed via cellular.


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

Just updated my Android app to 3.10.0-381.
The update should be available on the Play Store.
Hoping for V10 update when I connect to WiFi at home this evening.


----------



## Dangermouse (Apr 27, 2016)

New with autopilot today - the car is now cheating over within the lane while passing by larger trucks on the interstate. This is wonderful...it was always a dicey feeling to be centered in the lane next to a big rig. Felt too close.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I was able to use smart summon twice once successfully and once horribly. I went to the back of the grocery store parking lot where it was empty and it drove to me no issues. I did the same thing in my driveway it seemed like it wanted to hit the wall maybe I need an update im running 3.9.1 also I must say the bit rate with Spotify is amazing blows the quality of slacker night and day even beats my streaming I am pretty much hooked only been playing with it for about an hour. Also, the animations are way better as others have said as well as detections of other cars much much better. I am going to wait for the new app to come out maybe that's why smart summon was acting spazzy.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm on Android and also could not locate version 3.10.0 of the Tesla App in Google Play this morning. It's there now, though, and I just successfully downloaded it. Version 3.10.0 (acd88ae81). Now for the car to catch up and receive 32.10.1.

Separately I also just noticed on TeslaFi that one Model 3 has downloaded 32.10.2 (supposedly for Model S & X, while 32.10.1 is V10 for Model 3).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> No thank you there. Too much opportunity for malware outside the store. Plus it breaks auto updates.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get 3.10 from the Play Store on Android? I'm really surprised Tesla hasn't provided a beta path for their Android app.


its there trying smart summon again now just upgraded


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

FYI, I checked for updated app in the Android play store many times yesterday and today but it didn't show up. Just checked again and update was available. Downloading it now.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

UPDATE now that I updated the app it worked great my kid started screaming AGAIN AGAIN!.
Also, another thing I noticed is car-a-oke worked the first time drove around for approx an hour came back it did not work at all.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Crazy Question but will Smart Summon for those of you that have tried on a winding driveway follow the driveway or end up in the grass?

Ski


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> Crazy Question but will Smart Summon for those of you that have tried on a winding driveway follow the driveway or end up in the grass?
> 
> Ski


my driveway is a big curve worked fine ... after the app update


----------



## InsideTesla (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Reliev said:


> my driveway is a big curve worked fine ... after the app update


Wow! That's Impressive and just what I wanted to hear!

Ski


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Reliev said:


> UPDATE now that I updated the app it worked great my kid started screaming AGAIN AGAIN!.
> Also, another thing I noticed is car-a-oke worked the first time drove around for approx an hour came back it did not work at all.


I'm wondering if the caraoke servers might be swamped


----------



## Model3ynot (Mar 21, 2019)

Found the answer here


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> Wow! That's Impressive and just what I wanted to hear!
> 
> Ski


I still wouldn't trust it I'm paranoid ...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

HULU (with the live TV upgrade) lets you watch shows you've told it to record.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

YouTube was done nicely, too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

eXntrc said:


> Has anyone managed to get 3.10 from the Play Store on Android? I'm really surprised Tesla hasn't provided a beta path for their Android app.


The Play Store was having some issues this week. Google seems to be getting the problem fixed, so try again. I got 3.10 from the play store today.

If you're desperate, a workaround that worked for me (temporarily) was to go into Android settings -> apps-> all apps, find the Play Store app, and clear all data.


----------



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone having app issues? I got kicked off and can’t log back in...


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Yup... I guess it's widespread 😞


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yep it says my vin is no longer in my tesla account...


----------



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. Feel better knowing not alone. Story of my life


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> (Sorry if this has already been asked, but "3.10" did not show up in search.)
> 
> The release notes state that Tesla App 3.10.0 or higher is required to use Smart Summon, but I only have 3.9.x and Google Play shows no update. How do we get 3.10+?


Smart summon actually worked with Android 3.9.x for me, I hadn't updated the app yet


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Yes the update was available last night. It's possible it was pulled.


3.10 is back in the play store.


----------



## Apl199 (Apr 25, 2018)

Back in on the app


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Got kicked out too. Just as I was opening the app to start my first summon. And it’s pouring like crazy outside. Spoiled already. Don’t wanna walk out in this cold rain :-(


----------



## crmatson (Mar 27, 2017)

I got kicked out and but is working again now.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I opened the app, which updated last night to the newest version per the Google play store. Opened the app and was given the software update. Once completed I was signed out of the app and it wouldn't take my password.

The password which I knew was correct worked on Tesla. Com but the app wouldn't take it. Anyone seeing this as well?

I reset it and am going for a drive with my keycard which I never do just in case .. I'm excited!!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's my personal observations based on my experiences on differences between V9 Autopilot and V10:

Autopilot (NoA off):
1. :hearteyes:Auto Lane Change is faster and smoother
2. :hearteyesothers have already said) Takeoff when a car is in front of you in traffic at a stop is MUCH better. No more having to goose the car with the Go Pedal
3. ensive:Takeoff when you're at a stop is the same slow speed up followed by more rapid acceleration
4. :sweat:On certain roads with seams in the road or reflections in the early morning sun that look like lines, the car can dance around more trying to figure out the true lane markers
5. :relaxed:Lane markers on screen are much improved and reflect the actual markers instead of just a blue line all the time

Autopilot (NoA on):
1. ensive:Auto Lane Change (No-Confirmation) now starts with turn signal, so it feels slower even though it's not as it still takes just as long to start moving
2. :smiley:I haven't tried my "exit of death" yet where Middie tries to kill me, but it seems like the car better adjusts speed in anticipation of the exit
3. :unamused:Yet, at the same time, some exits are now slower than they need to be
4. :grinning:When on the road, it feels like the car is trying to not just center in the lane but move a little when other cars intrude in the lane "cushion".
5. :neutral:Sometimes, it can feel like the car is finding its way a little, yet it was never concerning. This was especially true when passing semis that were intruding in the lane "cushion", yet it was trying to avoid getting too close.

I'll add more as I experience more, but sadly, I still have to select my favorite HD2 FM station like before. Oh well, wouldn't be a Tesla without some kind of first world problem!

Looking forward to others commenting on their experiences.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Hulu live TV works great! So awesome!
> 
> I found a glitch with vent on the app. When I press, it drops all the windows except the rear drivers side door. Has anyone else seen this? I'm wondering if it's my car.


My car drops all four windows when "vent" is pressed.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

skygraff said:


> I had that error (usb speed) on the previous firmware and my fix was to remove the drive then do a 2-thumb-suicide while driving. Prior to that, I'd removed and replaced the drive without success (kind of needed the dash cam right after but good thing it was a near miss).
> 
> Haven't checked it since the v10 update but will try the same if it recurs.


Just had it happen with v10 after using sentry in the same location as last time. Pulled the drive, did the reset, and reinstalled with no further issues.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

NEO said:


> I got 3.10 yesterday from the store and I'm still on 32.2.2. I do see that 3.91 is currently in the store on my phone though. They must have pulled 3.10


I recommend not updating to 3.10, at least if you are using an iPhone. It asked me for a password, wouldn't accept the correct password twice and logged me out. Roadside Assistance said there was a problem with the iPhone app. Eventually I got it to work, but it was a hassle--long story.

Again, I recommend not updating to 3.10 on an iPhone at least until you get 32.10.x and actually need the new features.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh My God!

Enhanced summon is beyond belief. To see my car pull out of a space in a torrential downpour and pull up to us at a Costco entrance was insane. My kids were going nuts and I just stood there with a huge grin on my face. Couldn't believe how well it worked!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177770785148149760


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> My car drops all four windows when "vent" is pressed.


Ok thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hdez (Apr 18, 2019)

undergrove said:


> I recommend not updating to 3.10, at least if you are using an iPhone. It asked me for a password, wouldn't accept the correct password twice and logged me out. Roadside Assistance said there was a problem with the iPhone app. Eventually I got it to work, but it was a hassle--long story.
> 
> Again, I recommend not updating to 3.10 on an iPhone at least until you get 32.10.x and actually need the new features.


Updated to 3.10 just before reading your post. Fortunately, I logged out of the account and was able to log back in without any issue. iPhone XR running IOS 13.1.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I had Smart Summon unavailable, even though I had the latest version of the Android app. We were too far away (50 ft). 

So swiped off the app to close it and re-opened it and was able to use it from about 100 ft away. Worked good enough to blow us away. I wonder when we can expect it to park between the parking lot lines?

I can confirm that Netflix and Youtube were available when not connected to wi-fi.

Now where's the screen that shows how much data you have left?


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had Smart Summon unavailable, even though I had the latest version of the Android app. We were too far away (50 ft).
> 
> So swiped off the app to close it and re-opened it and was able to use it from about 100 ft away. Worked good enough to blow us away. I wonder when we can expect it to park between the parking lot lines?
> 
> ...


Look under Software (car, not phone app).


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

raptor said:


> Look under Software (car, not phone app).


Mine does not show data. I have unlimited BTW (May 2018).


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> Mine does not show data. I have unlimited BTW (May 2018).


You're right, looks like they removed it (also unlimited). Interesting.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My password, which I knew was correct, also worked on tesla.com but the app wouldn't take it. Anyone seeing this as well?


Yes. I am having the same problem with the app on my iPhone SE. I was signed out of the app because my car (by name and VIN) is "no longer in my TESLA Account."
(I had updated the app to 3.10 yesterday, and the car's software to v32.10.1 this afternoon, and had been playing with Enhanced Summon in a nearby parking lot after that. So all was working.)
It is now saying my password is not correct when I try to log in. Feeling like I am being gaslighted, I tried a different password that I use for other things and sometimes confuse with this one... but I still cannot log in to app.
I'm going to wait until tomorrow. I am posting this so others will know it's not just them. 🤯🥴😆🤣
Just as I am posting this, I saw someone said (above) that this is an iPhone-specific 3.10 app problem. Will see what tomorrow brings.

Loving the YouTube interface and the driving lines, etc. Haven't had much time to explore more. 👍☺


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Is it better to use the come to me button or the map with the target? 

I fixed my window not dropping issue with a reboot.


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

Triet said:


> Anyone tried out Youtube TV?


With V10 YouTube.tv is fully operational in the Tesla Model 3 web browser.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

bsunny said:


> Yes. I am having the same problem with the app on my iPhone SE. I was signed out of the app because my car (by name and VIN) is "no longer in my TESLA Account."
> (I had updated the app to 3.10 yesterday, and the car's software to v32.10.1 this afternoon, and had been playing with Enhanced Summon in a nearby parking lot after that. So all was working.)
> It is now saying my password is not correct when I try to log in. Feeling like I am being gaslighted, I tried a different password that I use for other things and sometimes confuse with this one... but I still cannot log in to app.
> I'm going to wait until tomorrow. I am posting this so others will know it's not just them. 🤯🥴😆🤣
> Just as I am posting this, I saw someone said (above) that this is an iPhone-specific 3.10 app problem. Will see what tomorrow brings.


I had the same problem. Please go to the iOS Mobile App thread post #351 and the two following to see how I got it to work.

Roadside Assistance said that it was a problem with the app and that they were working on it. I don't know if that means there will be a bug fix update or if they were working on it at the server end.

With persistence I did get it working again, and others on the thread got it to work with less trouble, so there is a way through.

I just got 32.10.1. Tomorrow the fun begins.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

bsunny said:


> Just as I am posting this, I saw someone said (above) that this is an iPhone-specific 3.10 app problem. Will see what tomorrow brings.


I ended up resetting my password and it let me in to the Android app again. Consensus seems that this was quite a problem for everyone. I'm just glad it's working but now I have another password remember 😁


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

For those of us who like to play with Smart Summon, a little word of warning.

If you have someone want to sit in the car for fun, remind them NOT TO OPEN THE DOOR!

It sets off the alarm and the music is deafening!

My wife was not amused...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> now I have another password remember


You can always reset your password to your original one.


----------



## Manole (May 31, 2018)

I noticed the sonar line visualization around the front bumper is far less accurate than before. Before when you were just a few inches from a wall the line was proportionately rendered. Now it appears that there’s a foot when there’s really an inch. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Triet said:


> Anyone tried out Youtube TV? Also if you have LR Model 3 with free network data, do you still need to be on WIFI to watch netflix and youtube?





SAronian said:


> With V10 YouTube.tv is fully operational in the Tesla Model 3 web browser.


YES! It is amazing sitting in your car watching live football on your screen!

Launch the YouTube app and search for YouTube TV. 
The first result will bring you to the YouTube TV site...full screen!


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Reliev said:


> Also, another thing I noticed is car-a-oke worked the first time drove around for approx an hour came back it did not work at all.


Feature or Bug? Perhaps it's trying to tell you something.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Is it better to use the come to me button or the map with the target?
> 
> I fixed my window not dropping issue with a reboot.


The come to me button doesn't seem to do anything for me. Always have to go to the summon menu to get it to work.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

littlD said:


> For those of us who like to play with Smart Summon, a little word of warning.
> 
> If you have someone want to sit in the car for fun, remind them NOT TO OPEN THE DOOR!
> 
> ...


Why did your wife feel the need to escape from a moving car? 
Did she run out of fun?


----------



## japhule (Apr 14, 2018)

Here are some other working video services.

Playstation Vue - psvue.com/watch








Movies Anywhere - moviesanywhere.com


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

24HR review.
NOA is much better than before. LA traffic actually works decent. Though the car sometimes still cannot decide when to switch lanes and goes back and forth 2 times before finally switching.
AP nag is much worse than before. I get nag every 30 seconds. I do have my hands on the wheel, but I don't like to constantly apply pressure.
Smart Summons. Oh well. Great to see V1 of it ;-). Long way to go though. I tried it about 10 times. 3 times it would not connect at all. 1 time it just stopped in my office drive way and the car froze up.
Pavilions parking lot was working half way decent, but way too slow in decision making to be able to use it on anything but an empty lot. I had a car behind mine that started honking. Funny though when the car pulled up in front of me and they realized nobody was inside.
Theater.....love it. Now somebody just needs to find a way to play Netflix while driving....for the kids of course.

Before I forget.....Autopark finally works for me! Never was able to recognize parallel spots before. Does it now and is pretty good at it.


----------



## shmackers (Feb 16, 2019)

huh....no wifi issues....paid for fsd (confirmed on tesla profile)....advanced software update....no update yet.

Looking at numbers here and teslafi, don’t think the fsd early access is fully working


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Feature or Bug? Perhaps it's trying to tell you something.


Washed my car today my kid usually helps me with my car wash this time she went in and said play frozen. I obliged when I started singing the second song to take a break from the Florida sun she sushed me so you might be onto something.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

japhule said:


> Here are some other working video services.
> 
> Playstation Vue - psvue.com/watch
> View attachment 29472
> ...


nice I hope Disney plus works this way also.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why did your wife feel the need to escape from a moving car?
> Did she run out of fun?


That's a good one!

In reality, she wanted to get back out to watch from an outside vantage point. The car wasn't moving at the point and I wasn't close enough to the car.

What neither of us realized is that the car treats an opening door without a key (phone or card) present as a break-in.

Surprise surprise surprise!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

shmackers said:


> huh....no wifi issues....paid for fsd (confirmed on tesla profile)....advanced software update....no update yet.
> 
> Looking at numbers here and teslafi, don't think the fsd early access is fully working


Friend of mine called Tesla last night in a similar position, they pushed it and he and I were playing with Smart Summon later that night.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

littlD said:


> That's a good one!
> 
> In reality, she wanted to get back out to watch from an outside vantage point. The car wasn't moving at the point and I wasn't close enough to the car.
> 
> ...


Maybe next time have Sentry Mode disabled? Do the doors lock when starting Summon? /thinking of workarounds


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Is there anyway to try and force an update? I haven’t gotten the update yet and it MIGHT be because my car seems to be disconnecting from WiFi when sleeping.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Has anyone WITHOUT FSD gotten the update yet?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Didn’t realize YouTube menu included ALL YouTube services, including YouTube TV!


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Today I caught my car checking for updates.
Also after the update I got connect to wifi to download game update


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

Caulin said:


> Is there anyway to try and force an update? I haven't gotten the update yet and it MIGHT be because my car seems to be disconnecting from WiFi when sleeping.


On a similar line, Do you loose your number in line if your car was not at wifi, the time the update is released for your VIN?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Caulin said:


> Is there anyway to try and force an update? I haven't gotten the update yet and it MIGHT be because my car seems to be disconnecting from WiFi when sleeping.


do you have FSD?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

littlD said:


> Friend of mine called Tesla last night in a similar position, they pushed it and he and I were playing with Smart Summon later that night.


Can you explain how?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

zigzag said:


> On a similar line, Do you loose your number in line if your car was not at wifi, the time the update is released for your VIN?


if you arent on wifi afaik it waits 24 hours then 48 then 72 critical updates get pushed after 5 days of no wifi but others can take up to 4 months or longer. most of the time after 3-7 days you should be able to get it over wifi. I learned this from the guy who makes youtube videos where he hacks his model s and sees the source code.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

zigzag said:


> Can you explain how?


probably calling and making a ticket. to push in the app. Also I know from a few techs that if you do this too much they put you on a low priority list.

I personally would wait a week before I did this.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

zigzag said:


> On a similar line, Do you loose your number in line if your car was not at wifi, the time the update is released for your VIN?


If you are not connected to WiFi When the update is available for your car. You will get a message to connect to WiFi to download the update.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

Reliev said:


> do you have FSD?


Yes I do have FSD.

Thanks for your other reply. Just to clarify, you mean that update is available for atleast 24 hrs after its release to particular VIN?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

zigzag said:


> On a similar line, Do you loose your number in line if your car was not at wifi, the time the update is released for your VIN?


Overnight, many others in the area got the update. I had nothing in the morning. Seems like the car being presented the update, that is the update can be made available is when it is on LTE. For this update, I parked the car at the office and nothing was available to me when I parked. Hours later I went back to the car and the download symbol was there and then I had to wait till I was on WiFi to download it.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

most of the ti


zigzag said:


> Yes I do have FSD.
> 
> Thanks for your other reply. Just to clarify, you mean that update is available for at least 24 hrs after its release to particular VIN?


no problem happy to help, yeah the update gets pushed in intervals of 24 hours if it's available and you need wifi it shows up as yellow with a clock. if its able to download and the icon turns green. I think everyone should have this update in 5 days or so. (pure guess)


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

zigzag said:


> Can you explain how?


Yep, just called the main Tesla support line at +1 888-518-3752 and asked for the update to be pushed as his car wouldn't finish the update and he had paid for FSD.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

slotti said:


> AP nag is much worse than before. I get nag every 30 seconds. I do have my hands on the wheel, but I don't like to constantly apply pressure.


I've grown used to adjusting the volume up/down one click instead of applying torque. The speed vernier works the same way. Have you tried them?

Bob Wilson


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

slotti said:


> AP nag is much worse than before. I get nag every 30 seconds. I do have my hands on the wheel, but I don't like to constantly apply pressure.


I almost never get nags anymore. It took me a couple months but I found a comfortable way to hold the wheel that eliminates them. I realize that the way I do it wont be useful to anyone else due to differences in body type but I'd bet that given the time and effort most could find a similarly suitable way to accomplish this end. Keep in mind that we eventually wont need to do this.


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone know when V10 will be issued to all vehicles?

purchased in 3/19, FSD/EAP, LR DM. Still no V10.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Protect1989 said:


> Anyone know when V10 will be issued to all vehicles?
> 
> purchased in 3/19, FSD/EAP, LR DM. Still no V10.


I read that FSD now and the rest of the fleet after a week.


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

W


Rick Steinwand said:


> I read that FSD now and the rest of the fleet after a week.


where did you read that? I have FSD so I should have the update by now. Just curious


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Protect1989 said:


> W
> 
> where did you read that? I have FSD so I should have the update by now. Just curious


The week later is at the bottom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177235772857970688


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Protect1989 said:


> Anyone know when V10 will be issued to all vehicles?
> 
> purchased in 3/19, FSD/EAP, LR DM. Still no V10.


i purchased in 3/19 as well. Elon started its going out to FSD. You should be getting it now. Verify you have a reliable WiFi signal to your car And advanced download is chosen.


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

Didn’t even know about the “advanced” option. Just changed the settings in my vehicle. Curious to see how long till the update comes in. Connected to my homes WiFi so should be good to go


----------



## zigzag (Oct 10, 2018)

Protect1989 said:


> W
> 
> where did you read that? I have FSD so I should have the update by now. Just curious


I am in the same boat and waiting for V10.

On TeslaFi, looks live everyone is updating to 32.11 including 32.10.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Protect1989 said:


> W
> 
> where did you read that? I have FSD so I should have the update by now. Just curious





Rick Steinwand said:


> The week later is at the bottom.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177237783489863681


----------



## Model3family (May 26, 2018)

Toronto, Canada - M3LR June 2018 w/FSD
Updating now from 32.2.2 to...

Only v10 from here right?
Will update shortly

UPDATE: 32.11 is here!
Canada move your routers to the garage tonight eh!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Model3family said:


> Toronto, Canada - M3LR June 2018 w/FSD
> Updating now from 32.2.2 to...
> 
> Only v10 from here right?
> Will update shortly


Yep, welcome to the future!


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Model3family said:


> Toronto, Canada - M3LR June 2018 w/FSD
> Updating now from 32.2.2 to...
> 
> Only v10 from here right?
> Will update shortly


it's probably 32.11 - NO Smart Summon.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Protect1989 said:


> Anyone know when V10 will be issued to all vehicles?
> 
> purchased in 3/19, FSD/EAP, LR DM. Still no V10.


Make sure you have your car update setting set to advanced. Also make sure you update your phone app. lastly make sure you have a good wifi connection. Looks like we paused briefly and switched to 2019.32.11. 
The new build is pumping out though so you should see it soon.


----------



## Model3family (May 26, 2018)

I’ll take it. 

32.11 has landed in Canada!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Has anyone figured out what the "favorites" in caraoke do? I can't seem to find a quick way back to songs I've stated. I assumed it would be a category like the streaming music tools

On another note the search doesn't work that well? There are dozens of Frank Sinatra songs for example. but if you search "Frank Sinatra" under the search > Caroke sub category there are only a handful of options


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

Do the updates normally roll out at a certain time?

I switched my preferences to “advanced” around 430pm. Is there a time when Tesla normally pushes out the next batch or is it random?


----------



## Model3family (May 26, 2018)

Random


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Protect1989 said:


> Do the updates normally roll out at a certain time?
> 
> I switched my preferences to "advanced" around 430pm. Is there a time when Tesla normally pushes out the next batch or is it random?


Very random and it is hard to know for sure, but this started earlier today and picked up steam, even the last hour or so has added another couple hundred installs. It is hard to know though - did Tesla push it to 1000 cars at 2 PM and many are just getting home from being out and now installing or did most of those 1000 install and now they are pushing another 500 and those installs are showing up. Do they continually add another 100 to the queue every hour and installs show up at various times.

Bottom line it's hard to know exactly how they roll it out, but most of us get our install stats from Teslafi (a few other services out there now too.)

EDIT - Just checked and 32.11 has more installs now at this point 32.10.1.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

GDN said:


> Very random and it is hard to know for sure, but this started earlier today and picked up steam, even the last hour or so has added another couple hundred installs. It is hard to know though - did Tesla push it to 1000 cars at 2 PM and many are just getting home from being out and now installing or did most of those 1000 install and now they are pushing another 500 and those installs are showing up. Do they continually add another 100 to the queue every hour and installs show up at various times.
> 
> Bottom line it's hard to know exactly how they roll it out, but most of us get our install stats from Teslafi (a few other services out there now too.)
> 
> EDIT - Just checked and 32.11 has more installs now at this point 32.10.1.


My preinstall release notes in the software tab Say navigation data. Installing now.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ksb466 said:


> I've had the same bug occur few times since release. Only way for me to continue music is to skip to next song


mine automatically skipped to the next song, but only did it on that first drive.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> mine automatically skipped to the next song, but only did it on that first drive.


Sometimes I think we should have a 24hr moratorium on whining after an update. Many issues resolve themselves with a little patience.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> Sometimes I think we should have a 24hr moratorium on whining after an update. Many issues resolve themselves with a little patience.


was I whining?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

no, not you.


----------



## LDuane26 (Jun 4, 2018)

Model3family said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> 32.11 has landed in Canada!


Has anyone in Canada received Smart Summon with the V.10 update?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

LDuane26 said:


> Has anyone in Canada received Smart Summon with the V.10 update?


I think smart summon is next year in canada I believe @TrevP said that on twitter somewhere..


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Reliev said:


> I think smart summon is next year in canada I believe @TrevP said that on twitter somewhere..


I never said "next year". All I've ever said is that regulators in Canada haven't approved it yet. We didn't get NoA when it was released either, that took 2-3 weeks. Unless there's a specific reason why we can't have Smart Summon I suspect it will take a couple of weeks to get it here, maybe a bit more. Who knows...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon says Tesla is aiming for Smart Summon to be available in Canada this weekend


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179524256792641542


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I never said "next year". All I've ever said is that regulators in Canada haven't approved it yet. We didn't get NoA when it was released either, that took 2-3 weeks. Unless there's a specific reason why we can't have Smart Summon I suspect it will take a couple of weeks to get it here, maybe a bit more. Who knows...


yeah I couldn't remember what you said exactly hence the tag thanks for the clarification


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Has anyone received this update recently? I was stuck on 20.4 and called to get the latest and was sent 32.2.2. I have FSD and advanced checked since Tuesday on that release


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

derichio02 said:


> Has anyone received this update recently? I was stuck on 20.4 and called to get the latest and was sent 32.2.2. I have FSD and advanced checked since Tuesday on that release


There have been a few cars that were having issues upgrading that have been sent that build. In most cases it allows your car to move to a normal upgrade cycle if it has been stuck for what ever reason. If you are still on that on Monday, start a chat session with support and have them check to see what your cars logs say. I've followed a few individuals and that seems to be the path to solution that works best. To start a chat session, go to the support page on the Tesla website, fill out the form and eventually, provided you are doing this during business hours, a chat option will appear.


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Before I contact this has been sent to LR AWD FSD correct? I know AWD updates have been behind a couple of times


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

derichio02 said:


> Before I contact this has been sent to LR AWD FSD correct? I know AWD updates have been behind a couple of times


It has and per one of the big 3rd party services over 93% of their registered users are now on v10. I would reach out if you don't have it by now.


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Contacted via chat and was told I have no pending updates and they can’t push. I Guess I’m waiting to see if it ever comes again lol this sucks


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

derichio02 said:


> Contacted via chat and was told I have no pending updates and they can't push. I Guess I'm waiting to see if it ever comes again lol this sucks


Just making sure you have your update settings to "advanced" in your vehicle. For me I thought I did and I was wrong. Once I switched the settings it took maybe 24 hours for them to push the update to me.
I'm sure you've already checked but worth double checking to be sure.


----------



## derichio02 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yep been on advanced for over a week


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

My experience: Advance Summon - Stellar Marketing at this point. Works as everyone has stated. It is an amazing attention grabber. I used it about 10 times in the last week at hotels mainly and it was certainly an jaw dropper. People stopped every time and asked questions. They have never seen anything like it. Weather the car was electric or not was not even a factor.

Caroke: I drove one night for Uber last weekend. The the Caroke was amazing for this. They can see the screen fine from the rear seats and made the rides so much better. Pure Tesla marketing, without leaning on the electric part of a Tesla. I was asked multiple time if the car cost $200K. That is still a message they need to get out, but V10 I think will be the greatest marketing release yet.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> My experience: Advance Summon - Stellar Marketing at this point. Works as everyone has stated. It is an amazing attention grabber. I used it about 10 times in the last week at hotels mainly and it was certainly an jaw dropper. People stopped every time and asked questions. They have never seen anything like it. Weather the car was electric or not was not even a factor.
> 
> Caroke: I drove one night for Uber last weekend. The the Caroke was amazing for this. They can see the screen fine from the rear seats and made the rides so much better. Pure Tesla marketing, without leaning on the electric part of a Tesla. I was asked multiple time if the car cost $200K. That is still a message they need to get out, but V10 I think will be the greatest marketing release yet.


One of the first things people ask me about my Model 3 is "how much". When I tell them, they say, "oh, I thought these were like $100k plus".

Tesla definitely has to work on marketing more!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Tesla definitely has to work on marketing more!


While it would be nice if people weren't so ill-informed, there's no point in Tesla spending any money at all on marketing for as long as they're able to continue selling every car they produce. Doing so would just create extra, wasted demand.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> While it would be nice if people weren't so ill-informed, there's no point in Tesla spending any money at all on marketing for as long as they're able to continue selling every car they produce. Doing so would just create extra, wasted demand.


Is there really such a thing as too much demand?


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Just had it happen with v10 after using sentry in the same location as last time. Pulled the drive, did the reset, and reinstalled with no further issues.


I've had the "Thumb Drive Write Speed" inadequate message several times since v10, especially after sentry was in use for a bit of time. The last time it appeared, I bought a new thumb drive and made absolutely certain it had adequate write speed. However, just recently the message popped up again, but this time I ignored and for the last week or so haven't seen it happen again. I'll try your method next time it happens.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Is there really such a thing as too much demand?


And that's why you need decaf! 

As someone who works in manufacturing/supply chain, I can categorically state: "YES". If there's one thing we know about a new product forecast at launch: It's wrong (either too high or too low). Too low and we have excess inventory, too high and we have missed sales and/or customers that are disappointed/annoyed they can't get what they were promised. The latter is the situation you do NOT want to be in, provided you can burn through your inventory on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> And that's why you need decaf!
> 
> As someone who works in manufacturing/supply chain, I can categorically state: "YES". If there's one thing we know about a new product forecast at launch: It's wrong (either too high or too low). Too low and we have excess inventory, too high and we have missed sales and/or customers that are disappointed/annoyed they can't get what they were promised. The latter is the situation you do NOT want to be in, provided you can burn through your inventory on the other end of the spectrum.


Heh, you've not had much experience with the world of Porsche, where supply always equals demand -1. Sure, some people get annoyed. But they still line up all the same.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Excess demand would make it easier to raise the price, make more money to invest, especially after tax incentives expire. The more popular EVs are it might drive the voters to elect people that will actually bring back the tax incentives. I’m not sure they should go with traditional marketing but I don’t really see the downside in increasing demand through marketing. I also don’t see as big of a problem with excess inventory with the teslas since the change so little from year to year and many of the upgrades can be done over the air to turn and 19 to 20. people don’t know that much about the model 3 but I really think they need something to increase awareness of the model Y because it appears to be a new and improved model 3 which is amazing as it is. Not sure what they’re doing for China or what the demand is I would imagine it is massive but marketing to work over there also


----------

